# Brinley vs Agrifab Aerator



## underdog1924 (Jun 3, 2019)

Does anyone have experience with the 40" Brinley and Agrifab tow behind aerator? They seem similar on paper with just differing price tags. Thanks!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I have the Agrifab I bought 2 years ago for like $180 on sale. I use it twice a year as well as a couple of neighbors. No matter which one you get cinder blocks work well and I use 4 of them.


----------



## Hawgwild69 (May 1, 2018)

I just bought a Agrifab 48' in a damaged box for $48. Put it together last night and it didn't have a single piece missing! Gonna play with it today.


----------



## underdog1924 (Jun 3, 2019)

Hawgwild69 said:


> I just bought a Agrifab 48' in a damaged box for $48. Put it together last night and it didn't have a single piece missing! Gonna play with it today.


Darn, wish I could find that deal.


----------



## Hawgwild69 (May 1, 2018)

Used my Agrifab less than 24 hours of a 3' rain storm. It worked GREAT! I had nice plugs and transplanted several to thin areas of my yard.


----------

